# Bonefish for a happy client



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

This is from this past Monday. Epic catch of a 28 inch Bonefish, for this man who never landed or hooked one before. A true Bonefish virgin for sure. It was caught on his own hand tied fly and was tagged and released to be caught again another day.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome! Where was this? Florida or further south?


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Believe is in Hawaii.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

No mountains like that in FL!

Nice bone!


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*Where?*

This is on the island of Moloka'i, in Hawaii.
My website is: www.hallelujahhoufishing.com


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

What island are you on? Im headed to Kuaui in August.


----------

